# Criticker



## martryn (Jul 8, 2010)

Does anyone else use this site?  



It's got forums and all the bells and whistles, but I don't go for that shit (our forums are pretty damn good, eh?)

What the site really excels at is the ability to rank your films, and then the ability to compare your ranked films with other people.  Once you've ranked enough films the site will start giving you top recommendations.  Here's how it works:

You rank movies based on 1-100.  The more you like the film, the higher it's score.  Then Criticker will assign a tier listing for you.  The top 10% of your ranked films will be tier 10, the bottom 10% will be tier 1, and you can fill in the gaps in between.  

It then takes your ranked films and compares the tier you assigned it to with the tiers all other members assigned the film to.  The more films you have in common with another member, the more likely Criticker can tell you if that member has good film recommendations for you.  Basically it assigns you a TCI or Taste Compatibility Index.  This is the average difference in tier between two members.  The lower this number, the more likely the two members will have similar tastes. 

It then can generate PSI, which stands for Probably Score Indicator.  It looks for movies that your top TCI users have seen and you haven't, averages what they thought of the film, and assigns a number to it based on what you'd likely rank the film after you saw it.  This is Criticker's way of recommending new films to you.  And it's generally pretty accurate.  To give an example Criticker thought I'd rank Oldboy as a 93, and I gave it an 89, and it thought I'd rank Fight Club at an 89, and I ended up giving it an 88.  

It also has a feature called kumpels, which is German for buddy.  Using this feature you can compare films with friends.  It's basically a friends list for Criticker.  That's handy.  My roommate Matt is my only kumpel so far and his TCI with me is 2.3128.  We agree on a lot of movies but strongly disagree on others.  

Another feature I use all the time is Criticker Lists, which basically makes you assign your preferences to a group of similarly themed items, and then compares those results to other users.  

For example, one list I've recently done is _It Came From Ireland_, and includes St. Patrick, Leprechaun, Shamrocks, Gaeilge, Hurling, James Joyce, U2, Gubbeen Cheese, Guinness, and the IRA.  

Ranking them (Guinness obviously on the top), I find out that my list is 83% compatible with the list of smcqueen, who also ranked Guinness on top and the IRA on bottom.  It's sort of a fun way to compare interests with others... I guess.  

Anywho, I hope I've interested some members of the forums.  If anyone does join, be sure to add me as a kumpel.  My user name on Criticker is... martryn.  *shrug*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2010)

I remember hearing about Criticker a while ago, and I was interested, but I never got around to using it. 

Now that I'm in this desperate hunt for good movies I might finally have to stop on by and start watching some martryn selection--I trust your judgement.


----------



## martryn (Jul 8, 2010)

You definitely should.  Criticker rarely leads me astray.  And you can find out how closely our tastes align.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2010)

This thing is addictive, bro. I'm on there: crazymoronx of course.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm  on there.  After seeing you post in that movie list thread I decided to check it out.  A few months ago I tried using Wikipedia's movie lists to list all of the ones I saw but I gave up after a while.  This one I just quickly ranked and I think I got almost all of em.  I didn't stay consistant in my rankings from when I started to near the end, and I only did multiples of 5s, but it gives my general opinion.  My plan was to one day I'll probably go back and refine my rankings, but not that I see how freaking many I've seen I dunno.

Oh god, the fact that I made about 90% of my movies either 65 (not great not bad), 70 (decent), or 75 (really good) makes my tiers retarded.  I saved ratings above 80 for special movies (except when I was first ranking).


----------



## Yasha (Jul 10, 2010)

I've only rated 127 films so far. Took me a long time to remember my opinion about some of the movies I watched quite a while ago. Will add more later.


----------



## martryn (Jul 10, 2010)

> I'm Gooba on there. After seeing you post in that movie list thread I decided to check it out. A few months ago I tried using Wikipedia's movie lists to list all of the ones I saw but I gave up after a while. This one I just quickly ranked and I think I got almost all of em. I didn't stay consistant in my rankings from when I started to near the end, and I only did multiples of 5s, but it gives my general opinion. My plan was to one day I'll probably go back and refine my rankings, but not that I see how freaking many I've seen I dunno.
> 
> Oh god, the fact that I made about 90% of my movies either 65 (not great not bad), 70 (decent), or 75 (really good) makes my tiers retarded. I saved ratings above 80 for special movies (except when I was first ranking).



I went back about three months ago and redid almost 1200 rankings of mine.  I had too many 100's (like 6 or 7) and probably about thirty movies over 90, which is insane.  So now I have much stricter ranking standards.  Most of my favorite movies are high 80's, and several movies I like but don't love are in the 70's.  I reserve 90's for films that truly shine, like Leon or The English Patient. 



> I've only rated 127 films so far. Took me a long time to remember my opinion about some of the movies I watched quite a while ago. Will add more later.



Excellent.  I'm liking the crowd that decided to check it out.

EDIT:  Added everyone.  Gooba, we're spot on, bro.  You're top 300 for me.  You're the 261st top compatible member, which is really saying something considering my roommate is like ranked 600 and something and Moron and Yasha don't even crack my top 1,000.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2010)

> EDIT:  Added everyone.  Gooba, we're spot on, bro.  You're top 300 for me.  You're the 261st top compatible member, which is really saying something considering my roommate is like ranked 600 and something and Moron and Yasha don't even crack my top 1,000.



I think I still have around 500 movies to rate. Let's see how closely our tastes are aligned after that. It's probably going to take a while though.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 11, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## martryn (Jul 11, 2010)

> I think I still have around 500 movies to rate. Let's see how closely our tastes are aligned after that. It's probably going to take a while though.



Probably still won't be close.  I rank movies the way I enjoy the movie.  I know movies like the Star Wars prequels suck, but I can't give them lower than 50 because I still enjoy them.  You don't have any problems telling it like it is. 



> Here's mine:



Added.  Least compatible so far, also.  Ha ha.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I've only rated 127 films so far. Took me a long time to remember my opinion about some of the movies I watched quite a while ago. Will add more later.


It's funny, we agree on a lot of movies, except 4 that I'd say define my taste in movies.  Memento, Kill Bill, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, and Shaun of the Dead.  It is like we fundamentally disagree on what makes a good movie, but agree on what movies are good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I'm  on there. After seeing you post in that movie list thread I decided to check it out. A few months ago I tried using Wikipedia's movie lists to list all of the ones I saw but I gave up after a while. This one I just quickly ranked and I think I got almost all of em. I didn't stay consistant in my rankings from when I started to near the end, and I only did multiples of 5s, but it gives my general opinion. My plan was to one day I'll probably go back and refine my rankings, but not that I see how freaking many I've seen I dunno.
> 
> Oh god, the fact that I made about 90% of my movies either 65 (not great not bad), 70 (decent), or 75 (really good) makes my tiers retarded. I saved ratings above 80 for special movies (except when I was first ranking).


I am trying to reserve anything over 80 for special movies, too. Most of mine seem to land in the 55-73 area for mediocre movies. I gave Gone With the Wind a 3 though. 

I accidentally gave Star Wars a 1. How do you change these scores, anyway?



martryn said:


> I went back about three months ago and redid almost 1200 rankings of mine. I had too many 100's (like 6 or 7) and probably about thirty movies over 90, which is insane. So now I have much stricter ranking standards. Most of my favorite movies are high 80's, and several movies I like but don't love are in the 70's. I reserve 90's for films that truly shine, like Leon or The English Patient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that not good? My movie choices suck?  To be fair I have only rated a few hundred movies. Or are the ones I rated as really good the ones you rated as really bad?


----------



## martryn (Jul 12, 2010)

> I accidentally gave Star Wars a 1. How do you change these scores, anyway?



You search for Star Wars, and then you edit score.  It's not that hard...



> Is that not good? My movie choices suck?  To be fair I have only rated a few hundred movies. Or are the ones I rated as really good the ones you rated as really bad?



You're less than .3 tier difference from being on my list.  We disagree vastly on very few films.  If you fix your hate for Star Wars...

I loved Burn After Reading, Fantastic Four, The Godfather, 26 Days Later, Casino Royale, Father of the Bride, and Night at the Museum.  You didn't.  

You loved Lethal Weapon 2, The Jerk, The Machinist, and Batman Begins.  I didn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

martryn said:


> You search for Star Wars, and then you edit score. It's not that hard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Jerk is a classic, how dare you for not loving it. 

I admit I rated Lethal Weapon 2 not really remembering which one that was, so that could be my bad.


----------



## martryn (Jul 12, 2010)

Any Lethal Weapon past the first one sucked.  And the Jerk was funny at the time it came out, but I fail to find it so any longer.  Steve Martin is better in Father of the Bride.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

That may be. I watched the Father of the Bride recently and didn't find it all that funny, but it was good enough. I haven't seen The Jerk in years though. Maybe it's the nostalgia talking--me and my brother share a lot of good times surrounding that movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeesh, I'm having a lot of trouble using a 1-100 scale. Cool site so far though.


----------



## martryn (Jul 12, 2010)

> That may be. I watched the Father of the Bride recently and didn't find it all that funny, but it was good enough. I haven't seen The Jerk in years though. Maybe it's the nostalgia talking--me and my brother share a lot of good times surrounding that movie.



It was the source of a lot of great quotes for my group of friends, though that doesn't mean the movie was fantastic. 



> Yeesh, I'm having a lot of trouble using a 1-100 scale. Cool site so far though.
> ________



Try ranking films 1-10, and then once you've got several ranked, it's easier to decide which films you ranked 8 you like more than others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

A very quotable movie, to be sure. I might go ahead and re-watch that some time to rejudge and maybe rescore.


What I don't get right now is the TCI thing. Is the higher number better or is it the lower one? I clicked on the TCI and my #1 spot that shows up is my 254th best TCI or something. That makes no sense. Shouldn't he be my #1 best TCI?


----------



## Gooba (Jul 12, 2010)

I was born a poor black child.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

Kitten Juggling!


----------



## martryn (Jul 12, 2010)

> What I don't get right now is the TCI thing. Is the higher number better or is it the lower one? I clicked on the TCI and my #1 spot that shows up is my 254th best TCI or something. That makes no sense. Shouldn't he be my #1 best TCI?



I have no idea.  I know that the lower the TCI the better.  That's the average tier difference between similar films.


----------



## Kalle85 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it possible to add movies? Some movies are missing, like Nana 2.


----------



## martryn (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know anything about adding movies.  All common movies are present, though I bet a lot of foreign and independent films are missing.  I'm sure there's a way to contact the site and request they add a film.  I haven't ever checked into it.


----------

